# How do you deal with your mistakes?



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I just spend about 4 hours fixing an old car cover my dad gave me. 
I stitched it, washed it.
Then I vacuumed my car and washed it really good.
Then when I backed it out I scratched it bad with some metal thing that was sticking out.
I never spend some much time on anything and it hurts more that it was my sports car.
Blah !!
I want to shoot myself so bad!
My dad says he knows a guy that can help me, but damn I am so mad at myself.:angry:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

You buy a large tub of ice cream then you spend the rest of your day on the sofa with a close friend while taking large spoonfuls of ice cream in between sobs.:tongue:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I bashed my head to the wall, or yelled and scolded myself in front of the mirror.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok....
Well I feel better after watching this.
But the scatch I did today I think will need professional help.
anyways it's not the end of the world.
How to Fix a Minor Scratch on Your Car: Car Maintenance | eHow.com


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

I am still slightly confused what this is all about. Was this just a rant you had or do you really mean to ask "how people deal with mistakes"? :tongue:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> I am still slightly confused what this is all about. Was this just a rant you had or do you really mean to ask "how people deal with mistakes"? :tongue:



She just wanna add some more stuff into her inventories :tongue:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> I just spend about 4 hours fixing an old car cover my dad gave me.
> I stitched it, washed it.
> Then I vacuumed my car and washed it really good.
> Then when I backed it out I scratched it bad with some metal thing that was sticking out.
> ...


To make you feel your not alone, I spent 2 hours cleaning the house only to have my dog bring dirt inside the house.:angry:


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

I curl into a ball until I can convince myself it didn't happen.


----------



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

I just ignore it and move on, its done and its happened and nothing is going to change that fact. If its something like a car problem (I smacked the wing mirror off the side of a previous house, that was fun) then it gets fixed.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Deal with mistakes. Well, I guess it depends on what kind of mistake it is. Stuff that helps me *get it out* helps a lot I guess. Listening to music, thinking it thru and if it is REALLY bad MAYBE even discuss it with one of my very close friends. But that doesn't happen often. Mostly I deal with it by myself I guess.



Antagonist said:


> I curl into a ball until I can convince myself it didn't happen.


Heh, denial, huh? I like that. =P
(J/K) :wink:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> I just spend about 4 hours fixing an old car cover my dad gave me.
> I stitched it, washed it.
> Then I vacuumed my car and washed it really good.
> Then when I backed it out I scratched it bad with some metal thing that was sticking out.
> ...


You sound like my girlfriend's dad. He plants little bitty trees and makes bird houses in his free time. You can see like, 5 little bitty trees in their front lawn.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh and ...the answer to the post. Either A: I passively let it go and hope for the best B: Get really sad and think about how terrible I did all day C: Use my inferior Te and try and figure out what the hell I did wrong and why.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Hmmm. I deal with my mistakes by figuring out where I went wrong. I try to get it sorted then I laugh at my folly and move on. Sometimes I have a tendency to repeat, but then I remind myself again of what happen before. Every one handles their mistakes different to come to closure, so what works best for you( as long as it's not harmful i.e. cutting yourself I had a friend that did that, but then she stopped and figured out a better way to deal) use it. Horses for courses and birds for sky( To each its own.)*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I really like to hear how you all cope it helps.
So my dad took it to that guy he knows.
He fixed it.
$300 bill though. 
I don't care though. The car really is worth it. 
I'm just glad he could fix it. :happy:


----------



## TheMacs (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't make mistakse.


----------



## rswear (Apr 3, 2009)

I tend to spend time in my head berating myself mercilessly and at the same time telling myself I shouldn’t beat myself up too much because it was an honest mistake. I try to make it right as soon as I can. I think that’s the most important part, making it right. I tend to even feel a little proud of myself for doing the right thing in the end, especially if it’s something I probably could have gotten away with had I not owned up to it.

Of course what sucks is mistakes you can’t make right.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

A number of things could happen. 1) I pretend I didn't make a mistake and come up with an explanation/excuse that makes it seem like I knew what I was doing all along. (I'm pretty good at that :wink 2) I mentally flog myself with a cat o' ninetails. 3) I laugh.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I pour myself another drink, pray to myself that my eyes will bless me, and go back into the bed room.


*Waits to see how many people got that* :tongue:
*


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Ookami said:


> *I pour myself another drink, pray to myself that my eyes will bless me, and go back into the bed room.*
> 
> 
> **Waits to see how many people got that* :tongue:*


Bwahahahahaha :crazy:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Ookami said:


> *I pour myself another drink, pray to myself that my eyes will bless me, and go back into the bed room.
> 
> 
> *Waits to see how many people got that* :tongue:
> *


YOur such a dork. :crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I still say go with the ice cream, it never fails for me.


----------



## fishalee (May 27, 2009)

oh that is the worst--the kind of mistake that you can't change and it happened so fast and it was your fault for something careless and you just are stunned for a few minutes and feel such waves of negative adrenaline (well, negative thoughts + adrenaline rush) and anger at yourself... and it's hard to even learn from these mistakes, because you ALREADY knew the lesson before it occurred--i caused a minor car accident last August and I usually am quite a cautious driver (admittedly, not the most fluid, but definitely cautious) and I made a ridiculous turn when i KNEW it was possible a car could have pulled into this area I couldnt see.... (i'll spare you the boring details)-but eh, what a stupid mistake. Big hassle, embarrassing, waste of time-and cost me about 750 bucks, including the ticket I had to pay (luckily, the points were dropped...)

sometimes it feels better to at least decide to do something that ends poorly-then you can at least understand there is an inherent risk with all decisions... or to make a mistake of first impression-where you can rest on the knowledge that you just didn't know better...

well i'm glad you got it fixed. after the initial shock goes away, i just rationalize that ill never rid myself of all stupidity-and often, stupidity comes with a price... (including time and money)-seems unavoidable actually...


----------



## McCoffee (Jun 21, 2009)

Remember it so you won't do it again.
Forget it so you won't stress.
Laugh over it to relieve your stress.
Shoot someone to express your stress.
Talk about it with someone with the same mistake to know you're not alone.
Eat an ice-cream.


----------



## xcellu8 (Nov 5, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> I just spend about 4 hours fixing an old car cover my dad gave me.
> I stitched it, washed it.
> Then I vacuumed my car and washed it really good.
> Then when I backed it out I scratched it bad with some metal thing that was sticking out.
> ...


Car covers are cheap now, don't stress out about, keep it in perspective. I got a cover for my old VW from Empire Covers. They give ratings for all their covers for how well it protects the car in four different categories, including sun. And there are always coupon codes floating around for that site.

http://empirecovers-review.blogspot.com

Not sure if you want to go to the trouble of covering the whole car every time you park though. I think the sunshade would be a lot easier.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> I just spend about 4 hours fixing an old car cover my dad gave me.
> I stitched it, washed it.
> Then I vacuumed my car and washed it really good.
> Then when I backed it out I scratched it bad with some metal thing that was sticking out.
> ...


i used to be real negative about my mistakes, i thought there was a right way and a wrong way nd i just couldnt help but do every little thing the wrong way. im a little more enlightened now. consider edison. how many "failures" did edison endure before he invented the light bulb? he didnt see everyone as a failue, he just looked at it like another lesson on how not to invent a lightbulb. and professonal athletes are often welcomed into big business, why? because they have to put up with so much rejection in their life that they handle certain situations better than most people. after i read certain literatur i thought i was destined for failure because my loving parents, since i was little told me i couldt do anyhting right, as my father said "if there is a wrong way to do somehting, you will find it". now im able to thnk things through a little better.

at my workplace i cant close my neighbouring department. i can only close one department, and everyone else is trianed to do everyhting. at fisrt i thought of myself as an idiot but then i thought about it "you can do anything you've been trained to do. they failed to train you t do anyhting else. you could approach them and ask for the training needed but, you work at a "disposable" job, you make minemum wage. why do you care? you do half the work anyone else dose and get paid the same, how sweet is that."

one of the managers wasnt happy with the way i stocked the fish. and said "you obviously didnt understand what i told you to do" which is a polite way of calling me an idiot. at first i was pissed but then i thought "this asshole has nothing else in his life. he has failed misrebly and let his failure end him up with this shitty job. dont let that plankton bother you."


----------



## Miyuki (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd find some solution, or if it's not fixable I'd regret it for either a short or very long time, depending on the magnitude of the mistake.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Laugh at yourself. That can reduce some stress. Like, "bwaaahahahaha what the fuck aaaaaahahaha." Then just learn from your mistake and don't repeat it in the future.


----------



## Preeb (Jan 13, 2010)

When I make a small mistake I curse and go on... if its cost me money, friends or respect and such things I kick myself in the head for days (figuratively speaking) and then try my best to forget the mistake, but learn the lesson... Most often, you can't redo a mistake. :dry:


----------



## gee8648 (Jan 8, 2010)

...learn from them.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

1. Be mad at myself for making stupid mistakes.
2. Figure out why I made that mistake.
3. Figure out a way to fix the mistake.
4. Never make that mistake again!


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

I get overwhelmed and confused at first, but then I definitely reap growth out of them and hope to do better next time. I also need to talk to someone I can trust with this subject-matter to help me through the internal process of recognizing the holes and deciding what to do.


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

When I make a big mistake, it stays with me for a while. Of course I learn from it and don't exactly blame myself for not knowing, but I always think it was so stupid not to have known in the first place. And I just have to wait until the feeling goes away. It helps a lot to tell someone about it and laugh or express disbelief/that "bummer" feeling together.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

_I don't make mistakes._


----------

